# Rugers



## Rock185 (Oct 26, 2012)

9 and 10MM Rugers.


----------



## Steven (Mar 2, 2012)

Nice guns. I think Ruger is leading in guns lately. Their customer service is top of the line. Good luck with your choices.


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

Those two are very nice revolvers! Enjoy those revolvers!
*Ruger IMHO is outstanding with very good customer service. I love the Ruger's in my collection and have had very good luck with them.


----------

